# Haunted House Plans?



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont know any around my area. the ones I know about are too far away. =[


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I dont know any around my area. the ones I know about are too far away. =[


so sad so true( unless we go to akron lol )


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

spookyone said:


> so sad so true( unless we go to akron lol )


Akron, OH? The Laboratory "house" used to be really cool.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I want to go to The Headless Horseman Hayrides and Haunted Houses in Ulster, NY, but I only have two opportunities: opening (this weekend) and closing (November) weekend. I only go to haunted houses with my brother and he is on a strange rotating work schedule that precludes him from any October festivities this year. 

Otherwise, I'll for sure get to Forest of Fear in Tuxedo, NY. That one's a hoot and all my students go there. It drums up the business for the big night when they find out I decorate. And it's a good haunted house: a bit heavy on the intensity, but well done.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Knott's Scary Farm event for me, and Pirates of Emerson for sure...may sneak in a few others


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

rsm13 said:


> Akron, OH? The Laboratory "house" used to be really cool.


yup akron ohio lol we've been wanting to do the halloween haunts they have up there but never get the chance to


----------



## CorinneIrene (Sep 18, 2010)

trentsketch said:


> I want to go to The Headless Horseman Hayrides and Haunted Houses in Ulster, NY, but I only have two opportunities: opening (this weekend) and closing (November) weekend.



I beyond recommend this place- I've gone every year for the past 12 or so years (many times 2-3 times a season!). I'm planning my trip down there now. I used to live a very short distance from it, but moving hasn't stopped me from taking my annual trip!

It's the incredible atmosphere that keeps me coming back for more. From the moment I hear the generators running and see the big "Caution! Hayrides Ahead!" sign I get so excited. The smell, the chill in the air, the leaves falling...completely worth it.

It has gotten incredibly popular over the years, which is a bit of a disappointment to me (I wish it were still my little secret!) because of the lines, but they manage it incredibly well and you'll always leave smiling.


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

We've done the Reinke Brothers Haunted Mansion lights on tour a couple of times now, which is perfect for showing young children how it is all make believe. My wife won't go to a regular haunted house. My oldest son says he is ready to try a real haunted house experience this year, so I am trying to figure out which one in the area to try with him.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Here's my whirlwind haunted house tour this year. Mind you this is all while I'm trying to run my own haunted house toward the end of October, so it will make for some fun weekday nights.

Netherworld Haunted House (Atlanta, Georgia)
Busch Garden's Howl-O-Scream (Tampa, Florida)
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (Orlando, Florida)
Dixieland's Halloweve (Fayetteville, Georgia)
Terror in the Square (Lawrenceville, Georgia)
Atlanta Zombie Apocalypse (Atlanta, Georgia)

And then the best one of them all...mine 
The Haunted Theatre on Hill Street (Griffin, Georgia)


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

We have soo many where I am from, I have already been to 4 this year and have 4 more to go to.

Zombie Manor
The Cutting Edge
The Parker House
The Haunt House
---------------------
Screams
Tayman's Graveyard
Reindeer Manor
13th Street Morgue
Necroplex


My dream is to vist the TOP haunts in the U.S: The Darkness, House of Shock, House of Torment, Eurbus, Knott's Farm, 13th Gate and Spookywoods. ONE DAY!!!!!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm hopefully going to Screamtown. Looks good, surprised I havn't been there before.
http://www.screamtown.com/


----------

